
Minion drawn entirely using CSS - rainboiboi
http://cssdeck.com/labs/pure-css-minion
======
meerita
I wish no one take this as an offense. But I will repeat the same speech I say
when I see these examples: wrong use of CSS for nothing.

May this help the author with adversiting his skills but the truth about these
is they're totally useless and waster ways of making stuff for the web. You
can do that minion properly with SVG and be more semantic than that thing.

If authors wanted to draw using code, why not improving skills with something
proper, and the best thing I know is SVG, period.

~~~
eksith
There's a fella who built a helicopter for himself out of a whole bunch of
small electric motors and a battery pack that looks bit like a pilates ball.

...because he can.

These types of demos exist to show what can be done with a bit of
experimentation. It may not be salable, scalable or sane. But it's interesting
nonetheless.

The purpose of this is to not be useful. The purpose of this is to exist.

~~~
hmottestad
I also felt like ranting about the ranter. But couldn't find the energy. Thank
you for giving a good example.

You could just have stopped at "fella who built a helicopter" since that in
its self is almost always useless :D

PS: I love helicopters but could never justify buying anything more than a 3Ch
mini helicopter.

~~~
eksith
If you're feeling adventurous, there are quadrocopter kits now that are quite
reasonably priced and not too difficult to build and maneuver.

With a bit of tinkering, I'm sure someone will find a way to create a web
based interface with CSS/HTML5 and JSON postback to control one live ;)

~~~
Robin_Message
[http://nodecopter.com/](http://nodecopter.com/) (no affiliation, but sounds
like what you want :-) )

------
fredley
Given the animation, I was disappointed not to see a <blink> tag.

------
splatcollision
You may also like the Pure CSS Horse:
[http://codepen.io/anon/pen/tvaio](http://codepen.io/anon/pen/tvaio)

(not intended as negative in any way towards the original artist, who is
awesome)

~~~
rrouse
That's not pure CSS though. It's a jpeg.

~~~
splatcollision
_ahem_ That's the joke...

~~~
rrouse
Doesn't seem like a joke on your part, but I'll take your word for it :).

Should be more clear in the future that you intended that to be a joke.

------
maaaats
When reading the headline: Hmm, I can draw stick figures in CSS as well.. When
seeing the result: Impressive! Still, a bit pointless, but still a cool thing
to try and experiment with.

------
brbcoding
Awesome job... I don't share many pens on FB, but I definitely shared this one
when I saw it.

Lol @ the comments about it being the _wrong use of css_... That's obviously
not the point. I love creating css art... because I can, and it's fun.

------
quackerhacker
Good work!

I think it's a great demonstration of css and it's capabilities (as well as
the devs skills).

This is one of my own downfalls, I'll spend hours (sometimes days) on css UI
when there is always a faster and easier method to implement.

------
geekrax
It's amazing to impress your clients, but why didn't you make him smile ??

~~~
ezecafre89
Haha Good question!! He's smiling now!!

------
minopret
I like it.

Before clicking I thought perhaps he had used CSS to render Adobe's
commercially important multiple-master typeface. That would have shocked me.
So forgive me for feeling a little bit let down!

------
Fuxy
Wow. Nice! CSS has become a lot more flexible over the years.

------
Bjoern
Love the hack! :)

Here have a blocky 3D version of it via tilt...
[http://i.imgur.com/wntUbWM.png](http://i.imgur.com/wntUbWM.png)

------
ezecafre89
Superman Mode :P [http://cssdeck.com/labs/pure-css-
minion](http://cssdeck.com/labs/pure-css-minion)

------
mac1175
I gave him more hair
[http://cssdeck.com/labs/e8djo69n](http://cssdeck.com/labs/e8djo69n)

------
swang
There is mouth animations but I don't see the mouth moving at all. Anyone see
anything? On Chrome/Win7 ATM.

~~~
jeffmould
The animations for the mouth appear to be commented out. If you take the
comments off it seems to work. At least for me.

------
skriticos2
That seems like a fun way to exercise those brain cells.

------
doki_pen
A new meme is being born. "534 hours in CSS"

------
rogerclark
frankly i'm blown away that anyone on earth likes Despicable Me enough to do
anything like this

------
ezecafre89
Thanks for sharing!!! :D

------
TheBindingVoid
Every time someone abuses CSS in such a way a puppy dies.

Edit: I forgot about HTML. That explains the dead kitten.

